# A little help and input needed.



## jes.2xu (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am looking at creating tutorial videos based around LR and flash photography for my final year research project.  I would really appreciate any input or advice you have.  First on the list of changes is a new mic!!!! 

This is the first mini series of videos.  It is SUPPER basic as it is aimed at people that have never even seen LR before. 


Why Lightroom Rocks ( to answer the questions "why should I use LR" or "why do people rave about LR" )

Intro -           http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ASueVj3dso
Organising -   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=856zR4gHiHQ
Editing -        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gqv0uvv4Uw&feature=youtu.be
Exporting -    http://youtu.be/JcAmsG_R2IY


----------

